# pleasuring wife during her period



## kjvonly (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm happy to report things are turning around in my marriage :smthumbup: but that's a whole other thread that I might start down the road.

So it just happens that my wife is super horny during her period. While I enjoy the blowjobs during this time she wants pleasure and neither of us wants me to earn my "red wings"...

What are ways you guys pleasure your wives during this time...? Ladies, how should we go about this?

Only thing we've come up with is vibrator on the clit through panties/pad... What else aren't we thinking of?


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

wear surgical gloves and give her a clit-rub..


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Dude just man up and get the "Red Badge of Courage".


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Have her take a shower, and join her....

Put in a tampon after her shower, and go down on her, focusing on her clit/thighs...

Put a towel down, and have fun...

:thumbup:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You know, blood washes off hands and fingers as well as penises. Get a big red towel, lay it on the bed, rub her back, rub her front, then screw her silly! Just keep you hands on the towel if they're not on her. But, sheets can be washed too!

Personally, though the man willing to earn his red wings deserves man of the year, I am not too interested in giving out those red wings.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Surgical gloves? A little blood never hurt anyone!


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

bring her some supplies out in her backyard tent.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Have her put a tampon in, and then go to the shower together. Have fun cleaning her up well and then take her to bed and have fun.


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

kjvonly said:


> I'm happy to report things are turning around in my marriage :smthumbup: but that's a whole other thread that I might start down the road.
> 
> So it just happens that my wife is super horny during her period. While I enjoy the blowjobs during this time she wants pleasure and neither of us wants me to earn my "red wings"...
> 
> ...


Ya know, women tend to be turned on during that time of month (Disclaimer: This is a generalization - data at the population level means nothing at the individual level). Something about the hormones. I wouldn't recommend getting the red wings, but there is plenty you can do...basically anything you would normally do, you can. Just don't do it on white sheets (it will look like you guys just got done slaughtering a chicken )


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

AM2013 said:


> *I am a woman, and I actually get very turned on by the blow job.* It is good enough for me if my husband cums during it, but not in my mouth. I also really like it when he kisses my breasts, I always have to ask him to do it harder because the harder he sucks the better it feels. Just some pointers


:allhail::smthumbup:


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

I.....er.....

*faint*


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Waiting for that one dude to pop in and suggest the usual.

Anal.

LOL


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

she always wants to take a shower together at that time. Easy. She is also horny often when aunt flo visits. First day is often off limits when she is going heavy, which is fine.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> Have her put a tampon in, and then go to the shower together.


wha? what? :scratchhead:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm so glad we seem to be past this problem. It was a huge source of resentment for me! Looking for help for it was what actually brought me to TAM though :smthumbup:


----------



## Eros Turannos (Feb 4, 2013)

At this point I think I'm just echoing what other's have said.. I was under the impression that earning your red wings meant going down on her only.. that still leaves fingers and that good ol standby of sex. I guess it depends on what you're both comfortable with though. My husband is comfortable with a lot more than I am, but we've talked it out and settled on our boundaries.

Also, isn't it normal to get at least a little bit turned on by giving a BJ? How turned on I am at climax dictates how well I can er... receive him (if at all, many times I just have to pull off), but I'm always at least a little excited.. I mean, it IS a sexual act..??? 

Then again, as it was stated before, normal is just a setting on the dryer, so there's that..


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Eros Turannos said:


> Also, isn't it normal to get at least a little bit turned on by giving a BJ? .


I hope so


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey. What happened to she's responsible for her orgasm?


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

How about anal?

Shout out to Thoreau


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> Surgical gloves? A little blood never hurt anyone!


Surgical gloves can be sexy if roleplayed lol


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> wha? what? :scratchhead:


I don't understand where the disconnect is?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

kjvonly said:


> While I enjoy the blowjobs during this time she wants pleasure and neither of us wants me to earn my "red wings"...


I feel you. Neither of us are interested in going down that road.



kjvonly said:


> What are ways you guys pleasure your wives during this time...?


Everything but vaginal sex. There are so many wonderful sexual pleasures that do not involve a penis(or anything) into a vagina.


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

I pleasure my wife by waiting the three or four days  I'm with kjvonly on this one  Anticipation makes it that much better


----------



## trigirl (Feb 7, 2013)

humanbecoming said:


> Have her take a shower, and join her....
> 
> Put in a tampon after her shower, and go down on her, focusing on her clit/thighs...
> 
> ...


^^^^^THIS!!:smthumbup:
OR Anal!!


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

trigirl said:


> ^^^^^THIS!!:smthumbup:
> *OR Anal!!*


:smnotworthy:


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

When "her period" was... so was her sexual peak. When she turned down the bed covers and spread out a large bath towel, I knew she was not to be denied no-matter how messy. (lube was never a problem) Afterwards a quickie shower. No Big Deal!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

If you don't want to get blood on you, wear a condom and put a towel under you. 

A little blood shouldn't stop you from having fun.


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

what about getting her a diva cup it's reusable so worth the cost (about $30/40 bucks). It's a bit of a pain to get in/out at first but it gets easier. Unless you're above average in size you shouldn't feel it much in her. She probably still won't want you to do oral, just because there's a bit of an odor but everything else is a go with no mess!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, I can't help it. I remember being in my twenties and going through some of this. I don't remember my XW1 having all this cramping to the point of being unable to do things. Was she more hardened?

We didn't do it during menstruation. She didn't like it and neither did I. We waited the few days it took to get past the worst part and then gave it a shot. What is going on here? What makes it so important to have sex during your period? If you are having terrible, crippling cramps, you can see your doctor, make yourself have an orgasm to help. Is it a right of passage to show you are in charge of your man? What is it?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Okay, I can't help it. I remember being in my twenties and going through some of this. I don't remember my XW1 having all this cramping to the point of being unable to do things. Was she more hardened?
> 
> We didn't do it during menstruation. She didn't like it and neither did I. We waited the few days it took to get past the worst part and then gave it a shot. What is going on here? What makes it so important to have sex during your period? If you are having terrible, crippling cramps, you can see your doctor, make yourself have an orgasm to help. Is it a right of passage to show you are in charge of your man? What is it?


It's baffling to me. There are just so many wonderful sexual areas to be explored without relying on the vagina for a few days one week or so out of the month.

I guess other people's sex life is just far more PIV centric than ours. :scratchhead:


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Before I had my Hysterectomy My H begged for sex when ever I was on my period...that literally the only time he begged....to this day I don't know why he liked it so much. 

I also got pregant several times on my period too...sp perhaps I ovulate close to my period and the hormomes go up or something.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

jaquen said:


> It's baffling to me. There are just so many wonderful sexual areas to be explored without relying on the vagina for a few days one week or so out of the month.
> 
> I guess other people's sex life is just far more PIV centric than ours. :scratchhead:


Thanks. I don't feel so alone now. Sheesh.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

We don't have sex while she's on her period, but I will suck on her boobs and use a vibrator on her to get her going... and she almost never wants me to do this because she feels dirty when the red river is flowing. All I can do is assure her that I'm happy to do it.


----------



## Diego41 (Feb 9, 2013)

jaquen said:


> It's baffling to me. There are just so many wonderful sexual areas to be explored without relying on the vagina for a few days one week or so out of the month.
> 
> I guess other people's sex life is just far more PIV centric than ours. :scratchhead:


my wife is very horny during her period. its not uncommon to please her with a tampon in, doing a rub and some oral. there is never any blood to deal with, so i am fine with it. then, she can jack me off or i lay my penis on her wet vagina lips (from my saliva) and move up and down, which is awesome. I have done PIV during a period and i dont like it. The blood makes things too rough in there, its not a good lube at all.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Diego41 said:


> my wife is very horny during her period.


Same here.  I don't mind blood at all and it would be a waste to skip on her desire to get naked for me. That always makes me happy. If her period is really intense then we're off to the bathroom.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

I had a gf who couldn't bear to be touched below the waist (and I mean anywhere below the waist) whilst on her period.

My wife has no such issues, and the only thing that's different during this time is no oral on her. Everythng else is as normal.

No practical reasons why it shouldn't be - it's a personal taste thing (if you'll excuse the pun ..)


----------

